# Cheapest & Best Vivs in UK



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone wanting to buy any Vivs should try www.homes4repltiles.com, their customer service is superb and their prices are cheaper than anywhere I can find, have a look.

They only do the Vivexotic range, I bought 3 and just ordered another 2 as they are so well made.

Next day delivery is free too!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks expensive to me, £115 for a 4x2x18" ?


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

that is expensive,, mine are £70 each


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

It's expensive even for Vivexotic. I got mine from Value Aquatics and the 4fts were £85. That was at xmas last year.
EDIT - just check and they are £93 now.


----------



## newratster09 (Aug 9, 2009)

can anyone recommend any places that actually are cheap in comparison? i need to order 2 vivs for geckos that i am getting soon - 1 female and 1 male


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

Swell UK Reptiles have quite cheap vivs


----------



## newratster09 (Aug 9, 2009)

im gonna check them out now and prolly order them not sure whether should hold out and check the kits at local rep store


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

newratster09 said:


> can anyone recommend any places that actually are cheap in comparison? i need to order 2 vivs for geckos that i am getting soon - 1 female and 1 male


 
Jeff Pollit on here, he's based in Manchester. I'll try and find his classified ad.

here you go http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equi...-limited-amount-vivs-unbelievable-prices.html


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

We open another store in Rochdale on Friday. We have good range of vivs at good prices. All of our vivs are built with 18mm melamine (not 15mm like most), solid backs, secret fixings, toughened glass, and electrics included in ten different colours.

3x18x18 £84.99
4x18x18 £99.99
4x2x2 £114.99
6x2x2 £159.99

We will also do discounts on multiples and have 10% off this weekend only. 

Thanks.


----------



## newratster09 (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks i just pm'd him - i wouldnt ask for a discount but because im after 2 possibly 3 vivs i hope to get discount off wherever i buy from: victory:


----------



## newratster09 (Aug 9, 2009)

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> We open another store in Rochdale on Friday. We have good range of vivs at good prices. All of our vivs are built with 18mm melamine (not 15mm like most), solid backs, secret fixings, toughened glass, and electrics included in ten different colours.
> 
> ...


just pm'd you


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

depends on the quality of the viv you want ,like anything, if its cheap its normally rubbish


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not really. If you're buying from a viv builder they're not putting shop mark up on them.


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

newratster09 said:


> can anyone recommend any places that actually are cheap in comparison? i need to order 2 vivs for geckos that i am getting soon - 1 female and 1 male


 
I would still suggest Homes4reptiles, they are the same price as swell reptiles, but they have a bigger range and choice and free next day delivery, I ordered mine yesterday morning and they have just arrived!!!

The owner gives excellent customer service, you feel like your order is important to him, not just that your another pain in the a##e customer.

The 2 foot is only £34.99, ideal for Gecko's, and the 3 foot is £48.99!!!


----------



## puffin (Feb 20, 2009)

if your after vivexotic then rocketpets is the best i've found


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

C.Bruno said:


> Swell UK Reptiles have quite cheap vivs


i was in swell last week picking up a strip uv from there there prices are expensive compaired to others but needed it urgently.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Try ratking on here, he built my last viv stack, very happy, was made and delivered quickly and it wasnt expensive, plus all fully assembled and sealed ready to go. :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Have a peep at my viv prices - just look on the drop down menus on my signature at the bottom of this post.

May not be the "cheapest" around but beats most shop quotes.

Cheers


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

lizamphid1 said:


> depends on the quality of the viv you want ,like anything, if its cheap its normally rubbish


 
Sorry, I don't want to start a row or anything but I actually couldn't agree LESS if I tried.

The vivs I build are much better quality, stronger and sturdier than 99% of shop bought vivs and yet I can sell mine for less than half the price sometimes.

I don't have the overheads to pay and wages to staff like a shop does. That's why they charge way over the odds and NOT because thier vivs are better.

I actually supply a few shops with vivs and I am shocked to see the prices that they re-sell them at. One local shop ( naming no names ) actually sells 6x2x2 vivs with hard board backs for £350 where as I can sell 6x2x2 with SOLID backs for £175.

I know how you're thinking with regards to higher prices meaning higher/better quality but that isn't the case I'm afraid.

Best regards,

Volly


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

puffin said:


> if your after vivexotic then rocketpets is the best i've found



If it's the one on ebay then yes i got mine from them. Good service & only £4.50 p+p :no1:.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

I think £34.99 for a 3 foot viv plus free delivery is really good.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> I think £34.99 for a 3 foot viv plus free delivery is really good.


 
You'll only know if it's any good in a few years. If it's not very well made it will fall apart over time. You really get whay you pay for (With a few exceptions).

If it's wooden and will have high humidity you'll be replacing it (As is) in the future.

Best
MJ


----------



## Lee56 (Aug 27, 2009)

Net Pet Shop - Terrariums i find is the best for them free delivery and if u sign up for a news letter u get an additional 5% off


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Just to prove a point on customer service, www.homes4reptiles.com have just sent me 3 offers for repeat orders depending on what I spend,

So not only are they the cheapest and best, they get even cheaper once you have bought!!

The main reason I support this company is that I run a business myself and I know how rare good customer service is. These guys are faultless.


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you're looking at the VX48! This is the new EX48 which is bigger! ;-)


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

I bouight one too and it's sound... solid back and a full 2 year guarantee.

The price also included DELIVERY... can you believe it? £34.99


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

At last, someone out there that agrees with me!!

I must admit, the reptile notes are really cool!!


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

*damn*

im gutted i just paid like 50-60 quid to make my own about 2 months ago

its 18x18x48 and i would have got one of these nice ones instead :censor:

bah maybe il get another pet :gasp:


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

I was thinking of ordering from this home4reptiles and now ive seen your good comments im 99% sure that il be placing my next viv order with them, the viv builders on here do great jobs with really good prices but its the delivery that lets them down with me as i dont drive =(

By the way i ordered from Rocketpets... they completely F****d up my order, took ages to send it out, both vivs had damage, one parcel went missing and by the time i got it they had sent me 6% D3 tubes instead of the 12% D3+s i ordered and PAID for and they have ignored every email i sent to them about it so just a warning to you all!!


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

*18mm viv*

My last viv was 18mm with hardboard back. 18mm board was good but back just covered in mould by soaking up any water. Also 18mm is really heavy and new viv is only 15mm and can't seem to see any real difference.

14 months on and 15mm is holding up and i can lift it up to clean out!!!!:gasp:


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeh can't seem to contact Rocket pets. Do they answer their emails?????


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

They replied to one of my emails just to say my order had been sent that day and that was it.... they never replied to any of my others about the wrong bulbs that were sent.... not happy!! :devil:


----------



## Chewitt (Jul 28, 2009)

jeff pollit all the way for vivs


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

Ours are pretty good :2thumb: 

prices start at £47.99. Maybe not as cheap as vivexotic's but as someone else mentioned you get what you pay for. All are with 18mm panels (unlike vivexotic's 15mm) and have a larger viewing window. all the flat packs have exterior grade melamine coated plywood backs. With the fully constructed vivs you have a choice of either solid back or the exterior grade melamine coated ply (the ply makes it lighter for those who don't want the weight of the solid back).

Though we do charge for delivery :blush:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I got my current setup (3' x 12" x 12") with stand for £55 from the pet store in Wath (South Yorkshire) close to the tesco Extra store..


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like they left the b&q barcode on top runner!!!! :gasp:


----------



## Chewitt (Jul 28, 2009)

Lotus Nut said:


> Looks like they left the b&q barcode on top runner!!!! :gasp:



was just looking at that myself :lol2:


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I placed an order for a LX24 from homes4reptiles and unfortunately they had run out of stock of the LX24 so offered me back order plus £10 refund or upgrade to a VX24 which is slightly bigger in height and they had them in stock. I went for the upgrade, but have to say what an excellent service to be give a £10 refund or upgrade. :flrt:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive never been that keen on the sizes by viv exoctic, would'nt want to keep my bci in EX55 seems to small and the same with my coastal carpet none seem the right size, but the stacks look good


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Received my order this morning and now Elmo the Gecko is in her new home.


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Another 2 ordered this week, some sizes not available instantly, so was offered free upgrade, viv's arrived next day!!! Shame in some ways that www.homeforreptiles.com don't sell other reptile accessories too!

:no1:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

fubar said:


> Another 2 ordered this week, some sizes not available instantly, so was offered free upgrade, viv's arrived next day!!! Shame in some ways that www.homeforreptiles.com don't sell other reptile accessories too!
> 
> :no1:


 
all the links you posted are fubar and dont work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

*Links*

Try www.homes4reptiles.com LOL:whistling2:


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info I checked out the website .............but Jeff Politt on the forum is cheaper delievers to the door and you cannot fault the quality. God this guy even produced vivs that look like pieces of furniture guy is amazing


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the correction Sandfly, having a bad typing day, obviously too excited about my new Viv's.

Thanks for the loving Liam, not that kind of boy though, but always appreciated. Always a lover not a fighter!!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

fubar said:


> Thanks for the correction Sandfly, having a bad typing day, obviously too excited about my new Viv's.
> 
> Thanks for the loving Liam, not that kind of boy though, but always appreciated. Always a lover not a fighter!!



lol was just teasin mate:2thumb:


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

no worries, i listen to Scott Mills too!!!


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Delivers to your door? Where anywhere? I'm up in Scotland is this a free service? Would probably cost as much as the viv just for him to deliver???....

Wait at minute this Jeff... is this a friend of yours Cabrera?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

sandfly said:


> Delivers to your door? Where anywhere? I'm up in Scotland is this a free service? Would probably cost as much as the viv just for him to deliver???....
> 
> *Wait at minute this Jeff... is this a friend of yours Cabrera*?


 

nope but from what iv heard he has done some quality work.


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

*Local viv builders vs factory built*

This thread's really heating up. Cool

Just wondering a few things here and I think it's only fair to ask.:whistling2:

Do the local viv builders pay VAT? 
Tax at all? 
Use brand new materials not seconds? 
Supply insurance (where's there's blame there's a claim; well only if they're legit!). This has got to be a must surely!
Deliver FOC any where in the UK? Most are £££ per mile and only if you're local.

Seems a bit like the big DVD forgery debate. Legit companies paying all the extras and the man from a van getting cash in hand.:bash:

For me, I'd rather buy from Swell, Value, 888 Reptiles, Homes4Reptiles, The Net Pet Shop or any of the other companies that actually are fully covered. Not the geazer that takes cash in hand or a quick buck! 

Do you even care???:mf_dribble:


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump! 

Too interested to let sleep :devil:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

i agree, i'm lookin at those vivs too. its the free delivery that swings it as my front door is up 3 flights of stairs too! and i always make them carry stuff up! (get ya moneys worth!)

and im hoping i'm gonna order one of there 4x2x21" wit fingers crossed they haven't got and have the free upgrade! :whistling2: 
i have a smaller 3ft one for 2 years and has got quite wet in its time (due to a leaking waterfall) and has stood the damp without fault!


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

karlos79. loving the seat leon mate :notworthy: lol


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

sandfly said:


> This thread's really heating up. Cool
> 
> Just wondering a few things here and I think it's only fair to ask.:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Any more questions, please feel free to ask :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Cheers,
Volly


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

volly said:


> Any more questions, please feel free to ask :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Cheers,
> Volly


Kind of knew that'd be a sore point! Good for you! You're one of the legal professionals.

You must admit most don't supply any of these requirements???:whip:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

sandfly said:


> This thread's really heating up. Cool
> 
> Just wondering a few things here and I think it's only fair to ask.:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Looks like some one has a flee up their rear about viv builders for some reason!!!!, could it be because sandfly has a interest in vivexotic or the internet companies selling them seeing most of their posts are priasiing them!.

Dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with vivexotic vivs - they are the mainstay of vivs here - mainly due to no competition in mass market vivs though.
Only recently have they started adding hard/solid backs - vivbuilders have been doing this for ages and making large vivs, vivexotic only recently started making 55" vivs which is their maximum current size.
Their MFC is very basic quality - a bit like the cheapest MFI kitchen untis they made years ago plus the melamine finish is not that good either - ok for most things but doubt its as good a quality as viv builders use.

But as long as you happy to pay £60-£70 for a 4ft viv which costs about £5 to mass produce thats fine.

So where do you buy a 6ftx3ftx3ft viv with a cherry finish or a 3ft w x 1ft h x 18" d online?????????


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sandfly said:


> Kind of knew that'd be a sore point! Good for you! You're one of the legal professionals.
> 
> You must admit most don't supply any of these requirements???:whip:


most probably don't need to. It's the same as buying a kitchen from MFI (RIP) or having a local joiner do you one. They're kitchen cupboards and units (or vivs in this case) As long as they do what they're supposed to, then why is there a problem with a man with a van doing what a company with a warehouse can do?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

karlos79 said:


> i agree, i'm lookin at those vivs too. its the free delivery that swings it as my front door is up 3 flights of stairs too! and i always make them carry stuff up! (get ya moneys worth!)


check the delivery terms, a lot of delivery places only deliver to the address and not into the house.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Pay ya money make ya choice. Mine was a vivexotic ordered through a pet shop for convenience i have no problem with the quality its a low humidity beardy viv but would consider carefully what i bought for a high humidity viv the moisture is killing my other viv as it runs at 80%+ humidity.


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Lotus Nut said:


> Looks like some one has a flee up their rear about viv builders for some reason!!!!, could it be because sandfly has a interest in vivexotic or the internet companies selling them seeing most of their posts are priasiing them!.
> 
> Dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with vivexotic vivs - they are the mainstay of vivs here - mainly due to no competition in mass market vivs though.
> Only recently have they started adding hard/solid backs - vivbuilders have been doing this for ages and making large vivs, vivexotic only recently started making 55" vivs which is their maximum current size.
> ...


Wow! Look who's got a flea up *their* ass! Just asked some down to earth questions. Volly's got the right idea doing things legit. Just can't stand all the cr*p about who's doing what for less when it's cash in hand. 

Hope you pay yours! :whistling2:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

oh and one other thing i have happily pm'd volly who was excellent and fast with his response, but still works out a bit cheaper and easier to buy from them. ( i would prefer a more personal built viv) but this is just easier.

i have in the past purchased vivs from personal builders but at that point i had access to a transit! 

and looking at the pics volly has i must say they look great.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

sandfly said:


> Kind of knew that'd be a sore point! Good for you! You're one of the legal professionals.
> 
> You must admit most don't supply any of these requirements???:whip:


 
they arent requirements, if someone offered me a viv for cheaper then a shop that they BUILT on there own and it was good quality i would take it, i think pretty much all your questions asked were invalid.

The only reason i dont goto viv builders is because of delivery, trust and communication. (Which most have very good standards on the trust/communication front.)

The odd few like recs let everyone down. And to ask if someone pays tax on products they sell what the fluff does that have to do with buying a viv? i personally dont give a toss if i can get a good quality item as cheap as i can.


----------



## StimBosc (Sep 24, 2009)

Argos Vivs 
Strong, durable black plastic and glass construction.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8620475.htm

Size (W)61, (D)44.5, (H)44.5cm. £36.84
Size (W)92, (D)45, (H)51cm. £53.59
Size (W)119, (D)48, (H)46cm. £66.99

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8620475.htm


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

did i just see that... Argos are selling vivs


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

well i ordered an ex48 from them and used the £5 discount, much to my disappointment they didnt have it in stock, so took the upgrade to the ex55 instead! so a 55"x23"x 27" for my bredli including free del all for £109! think thats a good deal!:2thumb:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

StimBosc said:


> Argos Vivs
> Strong, durable black plastic and glass construction.
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8620475.htm
> 
> ...



HMMMM i see a perfect blood python viv for £67! wonder if there is any fittings for heating?


----------



## StimBosc (Sep 24, 2009)

karlos79 said:


> HMMMM i see a perfect blood python viv for £67! wonder if there is any fittings for heating?


i've just had mine delivered after ordering yesterday 13th ... surprised to see its a Pennine  Well chuffed with it and i will definately buy more when the dollar allows 
i'll just add abit of info  there are 4 1/2" vents (2 pairs either end of the viv and positioned at low and high levels) 
there are two (2" by 2" and 10" length) positions for heating and lighting in the top of the viv (these can be clearly seen on the Argos online site)
i've only had to drill a couple of low holes for heat mat cable (heatmat will be used a night) and stat cable. 
the positions for above heating and lighting (H/L) do accomodate my clamps but i have the option of drilling small holes for the H/L cables or i can go the hole cutter route and fix the H/L directly in place


----------



## StimBosc (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like the demand has sent the price back to old prices http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001801&langId=-1&searchTerms=VIVARIUM&Submit=GO+%3Ehttp://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...01&langId=-1&searchTerms=VIVARIUM&Submit=GO+> 

Size (W)119, (D)48, (H)46cm. £99.99
Size (W)92, (D)45, (H)51cm. £79.99
Size (W)61, (D)44.5, (H)44.5cm. £54.99

... but u can still use a cashback site (like quidco at 1.5% to 3%) to claw back abit of dollar if u still order


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Viv's*



oakelm said:


> Try ratking on here, he built my last viv stack, very happy, was made and delivered quickly and it wasnt expensive, plus all fully assembled and sealed ready to go. :2thumb:


I would echo this, also recommend Loobyloo on here ,her viv's are awesome


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking for a 3ft glass viv, anyone on here help me out? 
I need it for a Leopard Gecko!


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

siobhan_h said:


> Looking for a 3ft glass viv, anyone on here help me out?
> I need it for a Leopard Gecko!


I don't know if I would recommend a glass viv for Leos. I have heard they can lose quite a bit of heat. I'm sure there are others that would give you a more knowledgeable reason.

I would recommend a 3 ft from homes4reptiles, I have searched about on the internet and I can't find any cheaper (inc postage because it's free!) I have brought several from them in Oak but they come in other colours. They are very easy to put together, even I managed it :lol2:


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> I don't know if I would recommend a glass viv for Leos. I have heard they can lose quite a bit of heat. I'm sure there are others that would give you a more knowledgeable reason.
> 
> I would recommend a 3 ft from homes4reptiles, I have searched about on the internet and I can't find any cheaper (inc postage because it's free!) I have brought several from them in Oak but they come in other colours. They are very easy to put together, even I managed it :lol2:


Ah see I was looking for a Glass viv because I have no technical ability with drilling and such to put the heat mats in the wooden vivs y'see!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

get a man to do it for you.


or, get a man (me in this case) to inform you that you can just take the plug off the heat mat and feed the cable through one of the vents.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

siobhan_h said:


> Ah see I was looking for a Glass viv because I have no technical ability with drilling and such to put the heat mats in the wooden vivs y'see!


No need to drill with the ones we have. There are little 'holes' in the top and everything is held together with cams so you just unscrew it, take the top of the viv off and lay the wires in the little 'holes' and put the top of the viv back on again.

You may be able to tell by my description that I am not very technical either :lol2:


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> No need to drill with the ones we have. There are little 'holes' in the top and everything is held together with cams so you just unscrew it, take the top of the viv off and lay the wires in the little 'holes' and put the top of the viv back on again.
> 
> You may be able to tell by my description that I am not very technical either :lol2:


Where did you get yours? That sounds handy and untechnical, dear god is untechnical even a word? Ignore me, morning brain haha.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

siobhan_h said:


> Where did you get yours? That sounds handy and untechnical, dear god is untechnical even a word? Ignore me, morning brain haha.


HA HA it is now :lol2:
I got mine from www.homes4reptiles.com


----------



## siobhan_h (Oct 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> HA HA it is now :lol2:
> I got mine from www.homes4reptiles.com


Hmmm considering a Vivexotic LX36, thanks for the heads up! : victory:


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

does anyone know if Jeff Politt is still making vivs and could someone PM me his number? tried getting in touch a few times. Cheers


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

sandfly said:


> This thread's really heating up. Cool
> 
> Just wondering a few things here and I think it's only fair to ask.:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Its people with views like this that are putting small local independent businesses out of business. Why go to your local butcher/greengrocer/pet shop/viv builder/baker/carpenter etc when you can join the capitalist revolution and buy everything insanely cheaply and shoddily made at Tescos? Its a sad day when skilled craftsmen get slated in favour of massive internet warehouse businesses.

This whole selfish "Where theres a blame theres a claim" mentality is destroying this country.


----------

